# Batch File to Install Multiple Updates Silently/Unattended



## Flava0ne (Jan 4, 2010)

Will the "/s" switch work for Microsoft Office 2013 updates? Because it's a real pain to continuously click on "I agree" and then on "OK" after each one. I already made a batch file which installs them one by one, but want to know if the "/s" switch will work for these .exe files.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

While I can't say offhand if it works, try it on one of the updates and see if it works. Should only take a few seconds to verify one way or the other.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I would've done that already, but I already have them all installed. I guess I'll just have to find out the next time I format my system.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jan 4, 2010)

So I got around to re-formatting my system. The */s* switch doesn't work for the updates but using a */quiet* switch does. Just wanted to update this thread in-case anyone would want to do the same thing.


----------

